# help on decorating aviary



## christianj04

hello i was needing some advice on how to decorate my aviary. i have just recently bought a 14x 6 ft with the indoor part measuring 4 x 6. im new to bird keeping an was wondering how to decorate the inside and outside of it?
i have a heater in there already with a thermostat set so it doesnt go below 11 degrees. i didnt know how many perches to put in or wether to use the round ones or the square wood type. also 3/4's of the outside flight is flagged an i left a part to put some plants but didnt know which ones were hardy enough to withstand the birds? and is it ok to use those poultry drinkers for them or like a bird bath type?

i have a few californian, gambel, bluescaled quail and was wanting maybe a pair of javas and diamond doves and canarys? do you think the avairy will be ok for this amount?

sorry for 101 questions everyone, im new to this.
many thanks
james


----------



## hawksport

For perches use natural branches from fruit trees with different diameters. These will give a bit when the birds land on them and cushion there feet on landing, the different diameters will exercise feet and stop pressure sores forming. Replace them two or three times a year when the bark starts to get hard. For a list of toxic and non toxic plants look here Poisonous and Safe Plants for Birds


----------



## billyboysmammy

hawksport said:


> For perches use natural branches from fruit trees with different diameters. These will give a bit when the birds land on them and cushion there feet on landing, the different diameters will exercise feet and stop pressure sores forming. Replace them two or three times a year when the bark starts to get hard. For a list of toxic and non toxic plants look here Poisonous and Safe Plants for Birds


completely agree i was going to suggest this too.

My grandads birds also love the parrot rope type perches, but again these need replacing every few months too. His finches also like the landing pad type perches.

he has a few aviarys and keeps... budgies, cockatiels, canarys and other finches, lovebirds and the last is kakarikis. He also has a lone rosella who flew into his garden one afternoon.

Drinkers.... well he has poultry types, ordinary types and also bunny bottles as some prefer to drink the dripping water.

For bathing he uses the lids of old tins or tupperwear and puts those in just for an hour or two every day.

Make sure you dont put too many perches in the flight area, the idea is that they have to fly from perch to perch, not hop 

errm

trying to think of other suggestions but am stuck. will let you know if i think of any. xx


----------



## sullivan

my mates finches and canarys liked bamboo but leave it potted as it can spread badliy. But they quite like sitting in it and it makes a nice sound on a breezy day. Of course the finches use to like digging about in the pot also.


----------



## christianj04

Thanks for your replys and help on this. I have a reletive with a plum tree, I will see if he doesn't mind cutting me some off. Is there anywere that sells the fruit tree branches or is it best just buying a tree. 3/4's of the aviary is flagged to try stop the rats an mice but I've left a little soil to maybe plant something there. I have a large red robin tree I could dig up and put there? Or is it best to keep them in pots?


----------



## hawksport

If you have any problems with rats or mice there is a poison called eradibait that is safe to use around other animals and birds.


----------



## Freebird

Please note Plum branches, leaves etc are toxic to birds!

Apple, hazlenut and eucalyptus are fine to use, not all fruit branches are safe so please be careful.

You might want to think about using an untreated wooden wine rack too, my birds love it


----------



## christianj04

thanks on that advice. i was thinking of just buying some apple trees and putting them in pots in there, and cut a few branches of to attatch on the sides of aviary. was wondering if all birds are to be brought in of a night into the inside area? there is 2 pot holes for them to go in but i didnt know wether they go in by themselves or to put them in there when it goes dark?


----------



## sullivan

Freebird said:


> Please note Plum branches, leaves etc are toxic to birds!
> 
> Apple, hazlenut and eucalyptus are fine to use, not all fruit branches are safe so please be careful.
> 
> You might want to think about using an untreated wooden wine rack too, my birds love it


Ilove your bird is it s bourk...sorry may be spelt wrong.


----------



## Freebird

Hi Sullivan - yes its a Rosa Bourke  Thank you!

James - As for putting your birds in at night, it really depends on your aviary.

I never put mine in, they have the choice to flying in and out as they please.

If your flight isn't well protected from the wind, then you may want to put them in of a night, otherwise there is a good chance they will get wind chill.

I cover my open flight with thick perspex in the winter so my birds are safe whether in the flight or not.

Also, is your aviary fox proof/rat proof? I have a concrete base so there is no way a fox/rat to get in at night. If you only have a dirt base then that is another reason to put them in at night.

As for putting plants in pots, I'm not sure as I don't keep plants in my aviary as I have larger parakeets so they would be destroyed very quickly. They do get regular cuttings though from mine and my friends gardens which tend to last a few days 

As you can see....


----------



## Wooly25

I try to make the habitat as natural as possible with mine, sometimes quite hard to do though. Definitely recommend the sticks as a perch thing as suggested above


----------



## christianj04

I was going to put stones on the floor instead of just the slabs and wanted a little part with soil in for few plants but i don't want mice or rats getting in so it might be best with all stone. 
Thanks for all your replys on this. I've got a good idea of what to do in there now.


----------

